# Ac Leakage



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm currently in Kissimmee, FL at Tropical Palms RV Resort. Last night was a little rainy (not bad) and this morning as I was laying in bed half awake, I heard what sounded like hard rain on the roof, then I peeked out the window and it was sunny. I got up to follow the noise and it was coming from the AC unit. I immediately hit the "emergency" power off button on the unit and the sound stopped. But then water started flowing out of the unit, at first through the vents and then a steady stream through the sensor opening. I'd guess about 2 quarts or more came out and then it dripped for a while. I pulled the filters, which were kinda dirty but not so dirty it would cause blockage. I rinsed the dirt off of them in the sink and then replaced them. After about 10 minutes, I turned the AC back on and the leaking stopped. It's been running for about 5 hours now and everything seems to be fine. Water is draining out of the unit and off the roof as normal.

Anyone experience this before? What the heck happened??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow Glenn, that's a new one on me!









Obviously something was plugged up that got unplugged while you were changing the filters. I would check with Carrier if there is nothing in the manual. Then please let us all know what you find out!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

With that kind of water I would think it came from the outside.

Did you have any strong winds with the rain? If you did maybe the direction was just right to find a small gap in the seal and allow the water to force its way in.

Best I can do.

Bill


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The condensation drain is plugged.

The Carrier unit has a water flinger contraption that throws the evaporator condensation back into the condenser. (Picture fan blades swinging through a pan of water.) It is suppose to reduce the condensation running out onto the roof and down the trailer.

Welcome to the tropics!

On real humid days this flinger system can be "overloaded" and more condensation water flows down the trailer than usual.

When you turned off the A/C the water drained down out of the pan.

It is normal. Rain at night or pervious day will bring the outside humidity to near 100%. Thus alot of condensation coming off the evaporator.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Kevin!

I told my wife I would have my answer within the hour with Outbackers.com! Who needs customer service!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Glenn,

Thats is what is so great about this site!! sunny Normally, you can get a good answer shortly after posting a problem/question.







Hope you enjoy your stay there!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey...I didn't know the OUTBACK had an air conditioner!

It's 34 degrees outside...Maybe I could box it up and send it down for you!

I agree. Sounds like it was plugged up.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with kjdj. Down here in the south with high humidity that will happen.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Thurston (Sep 14, 2005)

When was the last time you cleaned your air filters?

With dirty filters the air flow is restricted across your evaporator coil. This causes 
the coil to get cold enough to start freezing the condensation, drain hole gets 
blocked with ice and water goes everywhere. When this happen clean the filters turn unit to fan only to melt the ice.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

The humidity gets so bad here sometimes that I have a constant stream of water off the top of the camper making a puddle on the ground. The large amount from your unit was normal, coming inside was not. Jollymon its that square thing in the middle of your ceiling. Ill be using mine thanksgiving. I dont even know how to use my heater yet.
Lawton


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

KJDJ -- your right on it --

I also suggest that everyone pulls thier front panel and tighten the four bolts that hold the main compressor (top of the A/C) in place -- after a few 1000 miles the bolts begin to vibrate loose ...

Its on a prety thick gasket so tighten but dont crank it down...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Not that this would have prevented your problem, but get one of those de-humidifiers (Dry-Z-Air) to help with interior humidity. We own one even though we live in Denver. Often overnight temperatures in the mountains drop way below the cabin temperature which causes condensation on the windows (bad!).

Randy


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> KJDJ -- your right on it --
> 
> I also suggest that everyone pulls thier front panel and tighten the four bolts that hold the main compressor (top of the A/C) in place -- after a few 1000 miles the bolts begin to vibrate loose ...
> 
> ...


Our 2005 30RLS came from the factory with the four bolts *loose* that hold the compressor to the roof. First rain and stains on the ceiling panel around the
air conditioner. Dealer tightened the bolts and now replaceing the ceiling panel.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> It's 34 degrees outside...


Warm spell, Jolly?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

